# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  Whats up with the database and 503 errors?

## ojc2

Seems to be almost daily now, happens in the mornings.

----------


## Ingrid 51

Same here. Pestly.

----------


## GravelBen

Its up and down like a yo-yo!

----------


## muzza

Nearly two weeks now. Would be nice if an Admin person explained what the issue is

----------


## Finnwolf

Glad I’m not the only one having that happen!

It would be nice if it stopped...

----------


## Tahr

I was hoping it was because the bullshit filter was bogged down getting rid of Covid and politics threads but sadly that doesn’t seem to be the case.

----------


## Woody

@Tahr. That could mean there's no bs on here  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## timattalon

> I was hoping it was because the bullshit filter was bogged down getting rid of Covid and politics threads but sadly that doesn’t seem to be the case.


Apparently the Nash admin hack was not very discrete.....be warned...big sister is watching you... :Thumbsup:   And remember....just because you are paranoid does not make you wrong....BUT if you are right are you really paranoid?

----------


## Finnwolf

> Apparently the Nash admin hack was not very discrete.....be warned...big sister is watching you...  And remember....just because you are paranoid does not make you wrong....BUT if you are right are you really paranoid?


I hope ‘they’ are watching us - that we they will be under no illusions about what we think of them.

----------


## outlander

> I was hoping it was because the bullshit filter was bogged down getting rid of Covid and politics threads but sadly that doesn’t seem to be the case.


You never miss an opportunity do you?

----------


## 40mm

> I hope ‘they’ are watching us - that we they will be under no illusions about what we think of them.


Yes, Police National Headquarters are a bunch of smug, attention seeking assholes.

FTPNHQ

And the rest, you know who you are.

----------


## muzza

But none of the above offers any reason or solution to why the site is off limits for hours and hours each day.....

----------


## planenutz

I have no solution to offer... but my theory was simply "popularity". 

As suggested above, this forum seems to be inaccessible every morning for a couple of hours and I came to the conclusion that it has become so popular that it can't handle the morning traffic. A bit like most of the country's motorways. It has long been my habit to enjoy catching up with the previous evenings' posts over my morning cup of tea and I can only assume most of the rest of us do the same. Maybe it just can't handle the traffic? Maybe the server is just not a morning person?

----------


## Finnwolf

Whatever it is it ruins my morning check on what’s been happening on my favourite  ‘go-to’ site. Grrrr... :Pissed Off:

----------


## 2post

I think Mr Spanners mentioned an upgrade a few weeks ago.

----------


## 199p

Im all for fixing the forum but with it out in the morning i have to actually do some work its terrable

----------


## rupert

Yep, non-functioning in the morning.

----------


## Gibo

works fine for me all day, good to see some censorship of the dickheads, I like the AM screening, only have to read whingeing and moaning for half a day  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 6x47

If it's "down for maintenance", it'd be nice if admin had the courtesy to tell us so

----------


## Gibo

they did, want a personal letter in the post?

----------


## DavidGunn

> they did, want a personal letter in the post?


Be Kind

----------


## gonetropo

it will be solved, honestly its not like youre paying for it. let the ops sort it in the meantime or i will send you 23000 joke files and clog your inbox. (yes i have that many )

----------


## dannyb

> it will be solved, honestly its not like youre paying for it. let the ops sort it in the meantime or i will send you 23000 joke files and clog your inbox. (yes i have that many )


Is that all  :ORLY:   :Grin:

----------


## Cordite

> it will be solved, honestly its not like youre paying for it. let the ops sort it in the meantime or i will send you 23000 joke files and clog your inbox. (yes i have that many )


Actually, the main product for sale on the internet is you and me.  Less users accessing a site, less advertising income, diminishing site... and vice versa.

----------


## northdude

> But none of the above offers any reason or solution to why the site is off limits for hours and hours each day.....


its to make you all go out hunting and put some stories up  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> works fine for me all day, good to see some censorship of the dickheads, I like the AM screening, only have to read whingeing and moaning for half a day


Haha. Now I'm confused Gibo. Are the dickheads the ones allowed in, or the ones not allowed in. And I'm not telling if I can get in or not.

----------


## Gibo

> Haha. Now I'm confused Gibo. Are the dickheads the ones allowed in, or the ones not allowed in. And I'm not telling if I can get in or not.


Ha ha I'll leave that one up to you. 

New server on the way I believe so give them some time, glad I'm not doing it, I'd end up swapping out Federer for Williams  :36 1 5:

----------


## Finnwolf

It seemed to kick into life a bit earlier today :Thumbsup:

----------


## muzza

It really cant be that hard for an Admin to post whats happening - can it?

A quick one line explanation , maybe?

----------


## northdude

This is a free forum the owner of it and his chosen admin dont actually owe us anything. Noone is forced to be here if people cant suck it up and go find something else to do when it's down why should it be their problem...

----------


## 257weatherby

> This is a free forum the owner of it and his chosen admin dont actually owe us anything. Noone is forced to be here if people cant suck it up and go find something else to do when it's down why should it be their problem...


You need coffee...........

----------


## muzza

Only that the question has been asked several times now and never answered. If for no other reason than common courtesy .....

----------


## ojc2

> This is a free forum the owner of it and his chosen admin dont actually owe us anything. Noone is forced to be here if people cant suck it up and go find something else to do when it's down why should it be their problem...


Hey man I was just wondering what was going on, if the site was under attack or something like that, lord knows it is in the realm of possibilities with all the other carry on that has occurred since March 2019.

----------


## 7mmsaum

New server and software being installed very soon as this older forum server is deteriorating quickly 

Bear with it and you will notice the change when it happens

----------


## GravelBen

> New server and software being installed very soon as this older forum server is deteriorating quickly 
> 
> Bear with it and you will notice the change when it happens


Cheers for the update  :Thumbsup:

----------


## muzza

Thanks man. Appreciate your reply

----------


## zimmer

> New server and software being installed very soon as this older forum server is deteriorating quickly 
> 
> Bear with it and you will notice the change when it happens


Thanks for the update. Greatly appreciated.

----------


## northdude

> Hey man I was just wondering what was going on, if the site was under attack or something like that, lord knows it is in the realm of possibilities with all the other carry on that has occurred since March 2019.


yea joys of being reliant on the internet lucky i was around before it and can amuse myself when need be

----------


## 6x47

> they did, want a personal letter in the post?


Wellll, clearly missed that. The subsequent -courteous- update from 7SAUM was appreciated

----------


## Sarvo

> I was hoping it was because the bullshit filter was bogged down getting rid of Covid and politics threads but sadly that doesnt seem to be the case.


<br>
Now now<br>
Just becauae you guys all have Power - TV and cafe's :-)))<br>
I need some entertainment<br>
<br>
Think site getting a major work over<br>
Yes its off every night till mid morning

I see its been explained above

----------


## Sarvo

Not sure what happened there with all the <br>  etc

----------


## Chur Bay

Thought you might be cold

----------


## Happy Jack

Hmm and there was me thinking the forum was just keeping Gentleman's hours these days

----------


## Danger Mouse

> New server and software being installed very soon as this older forum server is deteriorating quickly 
> 
> Bear with it and you will notice the change when it happens


Do you any help with the work? I'm in the IT field.

----------


## Happy Jack

Been down all day for me today

----------


## Finnwolf

> Been down all day for me today


Likewise, went through cold turkey! :Omg:

----------


## Woody

As long as you don't get the dt's from withdrawel  symptoms I sm sure you will be ok  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

